# WLPO22 Essex Ale Yeast Substitute- Dark Ale (White Rabbit clone)



## Beerbarron1 (30/4/14)

I have had my 1st attempt at replicating a White Rabbit dark Ale using WLP022....Tasting great out of keg after 1 week however finish is very very dry. attached is recipe from Beer Smith....any suggestions on Yeast substitute for next my try appreciated,,,cheers BB1

Postman's Dark Rabbit Northern English Brown Ale (11 C) 

View attachment Postmans Dark Ake.pdf


----------



## Spiesy (30/4/14)

WLP005?


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (30/4/14)

From looking at your recipe and results you achieved an attenuation of ~78%. That is much higher than I have ever got with 002 (this is one of the poorer attenuation yeasts I have used).

How sure are you about your 68.9C sacc temp?

Also what temp did you ferment at?


----------



## Beerbarron1 (30/4/14)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> From looking at your recipe and results you achieved an attenuation of ~78%. That is much higher than I have ever got with 002 (this is one of the poorer attenuation yeasts I have used).
> 
> How sure are you about your 68.9C sacc temp?
> 
> Also what temp did you ferment at?


Not sure about sac temp

Ferment at 19deg


----------

